# How to record more than 50 TV shows in Series Manager



## delete2end (Nov 5, 2008)

I dislike Direct Tv's stupid 50 series limit in Series Manager. Through out the year, programs go on and off the air. Since I don't watch reruns, its annoying to manually delete 1 or 10 shows out of Series Manager so that I can record 10 different shows upcoming new season/episodes. About 6 months ago, I found a way to keep/record more than 50 shows in Series Manager. By adding new shows (Direct TV calls it series) to the Series Manager from my non DVR HR23 in my bedroom to the DVR in my living room i am able to keep more than 50 series recording in the Series Manager. I currently have 94 different TV series set to record on my single DVR. Now I will never miss the first episode of a new season for any TV show that I watch!

If this info has been posted elsewhere please forgive me as i searched several times before posting.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

If you don't mind things being grouped together into a folder, a Boolean would do it on one. Like Aany csi bang ncis cchans 12 would record all versions of csi, ncis and bbt with one series link. But they would be in the same folder.

It's is the free way, otherwise it's a Genie, which can do 100.

Wait, you're saying adding it from an H23, it let you go past the 50 limit? You don't have an HR23 in the bedroom?


----------



## delete2end (Nov 5, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> If you don't mind things being grouped together into a folder, a Boolean would do it on one. Like Aany csi bang ncis cchans 12 would record all versions of csi, ncis and bbt with one series link. But they would be in the same folder.
> 
> It's is the free way, otherwise it's a Genie, which can do 100.
> 
> Wait, you're saying adding it from an H23, it let you go past the 50 limit? You don't have an HR23 in the bedroom?


Yes, it lets me go past the 50 series limit only if I add the TV series from a nonDVR. I currently have my hr24-500 recording 94 different TV shows. I have an hr23-600, which is a nonDVR in my bedroom. I really dont understand your first sentence. Yes, this method does record both new and reruns episodes but i just go to the upcoming recordings section of the HR24-500 and choose the TV show i just added and then manually change it to only record new episodes.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

When you have multiple shows recorded in one series link, like several episodes of Big Bang Theory as an example, they are grouped together, in a folder. Using a series link with the type of terms I gave, it would be one series link that records anything with those words that appear on channel 12 (which is CBS for me.)

I guess I'm confused to, as you say that you do it from a non DVR, but say its an HR23, which is a DVR. If you go into your series manager, do you see 50 things listed or 100?

The only way I see this working is both boxes are DVRs and whole home is activated. The hr24 would have 50, the rest on the HR23. If it really is an H23, then I am really lost on how it's working.


----------



## delete2end (Nov 5, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> When you have multiple shows recorded in one series link, like several episodes of Big Bang Theory as an example, they are grouped together, in a folder. Using a series link with the type of terms I gave, it would be one series link that records anything with those words that appear on channel 12 (which is CBS for me.)
> 
> I guess I'm confused to, as you say that you do it from a non DVR, but say its an HR23, which is a DVR. If you go into your series manager, do you see 50 things listed or 100?
> 
> The only way I see this working is both boxes are DVRs and whole home is activated. The hr24 would have 50, the rest on the HR23. If it really is an H23, then I am really lost on how it's working.


I have an hr23-600 and its not a DVR... just a receiver. Actually, it only shows 50 but it records everything. thanks for the explanation in your first paragraph here. I think i will try that out. Oh, and i do have whole home DVR


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Just curios, what software version is on your non DVR? That's in menu, settings.


----------



## delete2end (Nov 5, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> Just curios, what software version is on your non DVR? That's in menu, settings.


0x462c

and this little trick has been working for 6 months or so.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Not what I expected, so it is an H23...I've honestly never heard of this before. Going to have to try it with my H25 and genie.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

delete2end said:


> *I have an hr23-600 and its not a DVR*... just a receiver. Actually, it only shows 50 but it records everything. thanks for the explanation in your first paragraph here. I think i will try that out. Oh, and i do have whole home DVR


Press and hold the Info button on the remote of a receiver until the System Info comes to the screen.
The model number of the receiver is right there on that screen.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think you had the same thought I did. But his software version is for an H23. Actually, now that I think about it, I don't think there is an HR23-600, just the H23-600.


----------



## delete2end (Nov 5, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> I think you had the same thought I did. But his software version is for an H23. Actually, now that I think about it, I don't think there is an HR23-600, just the H23-600.


you are correct its an H23-600. sorry for my mistake.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

If it only shows 50, how do you know it's recording 94?


----------



## foilingfool (Aug 25, 2006)

Also, you mention going back to the DVR and changing the season pass to record only first run shows.... How do you do that if it only shows 50 entries in the series manager? How would you pick one of the other series links to adjust?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

That can also be set from a particular recording.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I think you had the same thought I did. But his software version is for an H23. Actually, now that I think about it, I don't think there is an HR23-600, just the H23-600.


Correct. The only 23 that's a DVR is the HR23-700.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Still can't figure this one out though.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm more surprised that anyone can find more than 50 different series to record.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Not me, especially if you count all year then have shows for several family members. 50 or 100 shows in the list doesn't mean you're currently watching that many. Then add some British shows on BBCA that only air 6-8 episodes a season. It adds up. I set the 11 o'clock news for a particular channel, without a boolean, it takes two series links because they have a different enough name for it on Fridays.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Hoosier205 said:


> I'm more surprised that anyone can find more than 50 different series to record.


I'm more surprised when people have less than 100


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> Not me, especially if you count all year then have shows for several family members. 50 or 100 shows in the list doesn't mean you're currently watching that many. Then add some British shows on BBCA that only air 6-8 episodes a season. It adds up. I set the 11 o'clock news for a particular channel, without a boolean, it takes two series links because they have a different enough name for it on Fridays.


No why couldnt you just use a manual recording from 11-whenever for that channel, that way it would only take one SL? That way the title has nothing to do with it?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, I could. Haven't run out of slots yet, so haven't bothered. Think I'm up to 88 or so, but some are temporary.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm running about 45 SL's on my primary HR2x box, but I'm probably recording 100 different shows through the use of boolean searchs.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

My favorite news channel has "at 4:30" "daybreak" "midday" "at 5" "at 6" "nightbeat". to top that off, if you do a SL for "nightbeat" you get all but Thursday nights news for some wierd reason... at least they all start off with "KVUE News" so I have an autorecord on that one... still even on my HR34 I am only at 46...


----------



## turls (Jul 8, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> I'm more surprised that anyone can find more than 50 different series to record.


I seriously doubt that if you have been paying any attention--and you've been a member since 2007?

Besides that, obviously DirecTV knows it is an issue or they wouldn't have bumped it to 100 in the HR34.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

turls;3163946 said:


> I seriously doubt that if you have been paying any attention--and you've been a member since 2007?
> 
> Besides that, obviously DirecTV knows it is an issue or they wouldn't have bumped it to 100 in the HR34.


...it has nothing to do with awareness. You missed the point. I am surprised that anyone can find more than 50 different series WORTH recording.


----------



## turls (Jul 8, 2006)

Well, even if it was only series I would disagree with you, although I have cut back since my Tivo days. But when you take series + wishlist, easy to get to 50.


----------

